# I am trying to locate wire cage building supplies



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

So I have seen lots of cages built with wire. They seem to have a metal band that gets clamped to attach walls and floors, looks like the supplies would be common enough to find. This week a picked up a used cage built this way, it also came with legs that seemed to snap on along with a reinforcing bar that attached to two legs.

I would like to find a good resource to purchase these support pieces, legs, and bands so that I can make my own cages. Does anyone know of a source for this stuff?

Stombergs catalog comes the closest, but clamps are small and they do not sell the legs, supports.

Thanks you.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is two places that may be of a help to you?

http://www.klubertanz.com/

http://www.bassequipment.com/default.aspx


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

That kinda looks like the Tractor Supply cages that they sell at the stores.....

Anyways I used to make quail cages like that and here is what you'll need:

J-Clip Pliers:
http://www.cutlersupply.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=119&products_id=577
J-Clips:
http://www.cutlersupply.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=119&products_id=578
Plastic Edge Protectors:
http://www.cutlersupply.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=119&products_id=780
Door Latches: (any one of these)
http://www.cutlersupply.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=119&products_id=582
http://www.cutlersupply.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=119&products_id=583
http://www.cutlersupply.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=119&products_id=584
You can get those legs from Tractor Supply:
http://www.tractorsupply.com/pet-ca...d-a-hutch-stacking-framing-kit-30-in--2179651


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

DO NOT USE HARDWARE CLOTHE it ruins the whole point it rusts quickly the droppings wont fall through and it'll bend very easily.










Heres an example of a wire cage I built using the supplies I previously linked...I got the J-clips and J-Clip pliers from Tractor Supply and everything else I ordered from Cutlers. Honestly I think those Tractor Supply legs are a ripp off I would just buy some 2x 4s and make my own, now my father made those legs and I hated them lol if your going to make legs then make them on the sides so their isn't anything solid under neath the birds were dropping will accumulate and you'd have t scrape it would ruin the whole point of the wire bottoms. Feel free to ask anything I've made tons of these when I used to have quail and still have one or two left I believe.


----------

